# Routine Advice - PHUL/PPL?



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning chaps,

Looking for a bit of advice regarding my new routine I'll be starting today.

I previously did an upper/lower split and enjoyed it, since new year I've been doing a volume based routine and it's time to change.

In terms of goals, I'll be looking to maintain weight/bodyfat for a couple of weeks and then look at adding calories slowly for a lean bulk.

I've been thinking about doing a PHUL workout from Muscle & Strength but have a few questions:

1) Can additional days be added to the routine? E.g. is it possible to add in an extra day on a Saturday so it would look something like this:

Monday - Upper Power
Tuesday - Lower Power
Wednesday - Rest
Thursday - Upper Hypertrophy
Friday - Lower Hypertrophy
Saturday - Upper Power
Sunday - Rest
Monday - Lower Power

Would this be detrimental to the goals of the programme?

2) Do the rep ranges exclude warm up sets? For example, on day 1 Upper Power, I'm assuming I should be doing 3-4 work sets, with potentially 2-3 warm up sets prior? Then when I go to DB Incline Bench, potentially only 1-2 warm up sets before getting into the work sets?

3) I'm assuming I can chop and change the exercises as long as they're the same kind of exercises, e.g. change Lat Pull Down to Pull Ups.

4) I'm also assuming if I'm switching exercises then I can switch order slightly, e.g. do my Pull Ups before Bent Over Row as I struggle more with Pull Ups and therefore I'd like to do them as the first back exercise?

Thanks in advance for any advice guys.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Not sure about adding in extra days


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Not sure about adding in extra days


 Why's that bud? Over training?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Way to much volume. 4 days is enough with enough intensity.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Why's that bud? Over training?


 YES JUST STICK TO 4 DAYS

DONT THINK THE REPS INCLUDE WARM UP SETS

YOU CAN SWITCH EXECRISES

NOT SURE ABOUT ORDER THOUGH


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Not got a clue what to do with myself on Saturdays now lol. Will have to do some cardio to justify my calories.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

If you want to train 5 days a week, just do the original PHAT program that PHUL was based off.... and warmups arent included in the set volume. Personally i wouldn't swap exercises.... not initially, maybe run 2-3 cycles before you start changing stuff.... imho run programs as written first off...

This includes exercise order.... run a couple cycles as is.... then assess, see what worked/didn't..... what weaknesses/strengths have become apparent... good luck man


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> If you want to train 5 days a week, just do the original PHAT program that PHUL was based off.... and warmups arent included in the set volume. Personally i wouldn't swap exercises.... not initially, maybe run 2-3 cycles before you start changing stuff.... imho run programs as written first off...
> 
> This includes exercise order.... run a couple cycles as is.... then assess, see what worked/didn't..... what weaknesses/strengths have become apparent... good luck man


 Thanks pal, I'm going to give the reduced volume a go because I know PHAT has been criticised for its volume for natties.

will go with as is and see how I get on.

Cheers for the help guys


----------

